# [RISOLTO] Errore grub

## devi

Allora seguendo la guida di gentoo per gli amd64 sono riuscito ad installare gentoo solo che mi sono piantato su grub dato che quando riavvio mi esce l'errore 

```
Error 15: file not found...
```

.

Ho organizzato gentoo in questo modo:

```
swap /dev/sda6

boot /dev/sda7

root /dev/sda8
```

 ed ho installato grub con i comandi

```
find /boot/grub/stage1

root (hd0,6)

setup (hd0)

quit
```

 Il mio grub.conf è questo:

```
# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

#root (hd0,0)

#kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

# vim:ft=conf:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,6)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.31-r6

root (hd0,6)

kernel (hd0,6)/boot/kernel-genkernel-amd64-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda8

initrd (hd0,6)/boot/initramfs-genkernel-amd64-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

boot

title Sabayon Linux (kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.31-sabayon)

root (hd0,5)

kernel (hd0,5)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.31-sabayon root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda6 dolvm init=/linuxrc splash=silent,theme:sabayon vga=791 console=tty1 quiet resume=swap:/dev/sda7 real_resume=/dev/sda7

initrd (hd0,5)/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.31-sabayon

boot

# Solo nel caso si desideri il dual-boot

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Per risolvere il problema ho seguito questa guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/grub-error-guide.xml ma non riesco a venirne a capo...

Mi potreste dare qualche consiglio utile perchè sono entrato nel pallone?[/u]Last edited by devi on Thu Feb 11, 2010 12:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

innanzitutto noto che sei nuovo quindi benvenuto   :Wink: 

Per quanto riguarda quell'errore di grub, come puoi ben vedere qui può dipendere dalla mancata presenza del file che hai specificato;

quindi o non trova il kernel che hai compilato (perchè manca nel percorso che hai indicato) oppure se hai sbagliato a scrivere in menu.lst di conseguenza non trova il kernel perchè non esiste

Soluzione: verificare che in /boot ci sia immagine e initrd e/o cercare di non sbagliare a scrivere in menu.lst.

A tal proposito ti consiglio di dare nomi brevi ai kernel che hai creato

----------

## devi

Ti ringrazio per il benvenuto. Avevi ragione su grub: ho risolto perchè non mi ero accorto che i link erano sbagliati comunaque ce l'ho fatta! Ho installato gentoo amd64.  Solo che la distro è... a riga di comando!  Manca l'ambiente grafico: X, gnome, gdm.. E mò che faccio?

Come devo installarli? Lo so che lo devo fare tramite emerge ma mi potete dare una dritta sui flag di USE perchè mi sono un po' incartato per favore?

La documentazione di gentoo consiglia di usare USE="X gdm gnome hal" solo che mi dà delle dipendenze non soddisfatte. Come devo fare? Siccome scrivo da win appena posso cerco di postare i messaggi che mi escono

----------

## Ic3M4n

mi sa tanto che ti sei impastato sul gravoso problema: tra cups e gtk chi installo prima che vogliono installarsi a vicenda? il problema deriva dal fatto che alcuni programmi hanno delle dipendenze incrociate, se installi gnome di solito devi smazzartene un paio. 

Io ti consiglierei: come prima cosa leggi bene quello che ti sputa emerge:

nel caso ipotetico che ti dica che che le "dipendenze sono insoddisfatte", preferirei dire hai delle dipendenze circolari, di solito la soluzione arriva dal disabilitare alcune USE FLAG (o tutte) e poi dare una seconda passata. quindi nell'ipotetico esempio di prima:

```
USE="-*" emerge cups

emerge gnome

emerge -uDN world
```

potrebbe risolvere il problema.

----------

## ago

pardon ma prima devi seguire la guida per installare Xorg (e non dovresti incontrare nessun tipo di problema) dopodicchè pensi al DE/WM

----------

## devi

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> pardon ma prima devi seguire la guida per installare Xorg (e non dovresti incontrare nessun tipo di problema) dopodicchè pensi al DE/WM

 

Mi sa proprio che farò così!  :Wink: 

Grazie per i consigli, rimanete sintonizzati perchè vi farò sapere.  :Smile: 

----------

